# Listen 18 Redline Hatchback LT RS owners!!



## Dadatank101 (4 mo ago)

So I'm not normally into this kind of thing.(Posting to social media) but as helpful as this site has been for me and as much trouble as I just went through I hope I can help someone else with this issue! Now, I bought this car about 3 weeks ago from a dealer here in town and the moment I seen it on the corner sittin all pretty, I almost wrecked the current car (my Crv) also my trade in, rubber neckin trying to get a good look at her. Lol I turned around in Taco bell and went right back! Now I take her for a test drive and mind you this is a decent city and it's usually noisy as expected so I didn't really notice at the time of test drive that the car was gonna need some new brakes and possibly a strut mount. (I'll get to the strut in a few) I wasnt gonna let a brake job stop me from getting this baby! So after purchase I get her home and start going over it more and because I now heard the brakes on the way home I ordered some new pads and rotors right? Cool, so I'm driving it around town and back and forth to work until they come cuz it wasn't too bad where It couldn't be driven. A few days later! BAM there they are at the door after work! Yaay! So I hop on out to the garage and get it in the air to swap em out... now I'm gonna pause right here real quick and fill you in on some things I found out about the 2018 Cruze LT RS 1.4L Turbo Redline Edition. Apparently the cruze is no longer being made. That being said the only parts that GM is producing is parts for the 2018 Chevy Cruze Everything Else..lol except the performance pads which after talking to GM for hrs and trying to find out why even he couldn't find the correct pads that they are only being made per order because they are a special pad that they only made so many of for the redlines and would be 4 months before they could have them to me.. so after hrs and hrs or searching and calling everyone I came to the conclusion that I now have no other choice than to convert back to stock pads and rotors which sucks because I had to piece the entire brake system together part by part! The Rotors on the Redline and 300 mm which is larger than the regular stock rotors as well. But after everything I was thankful to know atleast everything still bolted up correctly as it should even after the GM mods. I also have some sort of clank only while going slow and I just replaced the axel and sway bar links and that wasnt it either. I'm next going to try the upper strut mounts and then if that's not it I'm just gonna do new suspension all the way around. Apparently the previous owner drove the balls off this thing! Well I hope this can help someone else who may run into this issue!! Thanks for reading!


Tank


----------



## VegasSonic (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for the post! Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the new whip as well! Cheers


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dadatank101 said:


> So I'm not normally into this kind of thing.(Posting to social media) but as helpful as this site has been for me and as much trouble as I just went through I hope I can help someone else with this issue! Now, I bought this car about 3 weeks ago from a dealer here in town and the moment I seen it on the corner sittin all pretty, I almost wrecked the current car (my Crv) also my trade in, rubber neckin trying to get a good look at her. Lol I turned around in Taco bell and went right back! Now I take her for a test drive and mind you this is a decent city and it's usually noisy as expected so I didn't really notice at the time of test drive that the car was gonna need some new brakes and possibly a strut mount. (I'll get to the strut in a few) I wasnt gonna let a brake job stop me from getting this baby! So after purchase I get her home and start going over it more and because I now heard the brakes on the way home I ordered some new pads and rotors right? Cool, so I'm driving it around town and back and forth to work until they come cuz it wasn't too bad where It couldn't be driven. A few days later! BAM there they are at the door after work! Yaay! So I hop on out to the garage and get it in the air to swap em out... now I'm gonna pause right here real quick and fill you in on some things I found out about the 2018 Cruze LT RS 1.4L Turbo Redline Edition. Apparently the cruze is no longer being made. That being said the only parts that GM is producing is parts for the 2018 Chevy Cruze Everything Else..lol except the performance pads which after talking to GM for hrs and trying to find out why even he couldn't find the correct pads that they are only being made per order because they are a special pad that they only made so many of for the redlines and would be 4 months before they could have them to me.. so after hrs and hrs or searching and calling everyone I came to the conclusion that I now have no other choice than to convert back to stock pads and rotors which sucks because I had to piece the entire brake system together part by part! The Rotors on the Redline and 300 mm which is larger than the regular stock rotors as well. But after everything I was thankful to know atleast everything still bolted up correctly as it should even after the GM mods. I also have some sort of clank only while going slow and I just replaced the axel and sway bar links and that wasnt it either. I'm next going to try the upper strut mounts and then if that's not it I'm just gonna do new suspension all the way around. Apparently the previous owner drove the balls off this thing! Well I hope this can help someone else who may run into this issue!! Thanks for reading!
> 
> 
> Tank


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Oh, could you break up that block of dense text into readable paragraphs? My eyes are too old to read like that.


----------

